# Changing Nexus cable angle?



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

So recently I scored a Jamis 11" frame for my little girl. She's only 7 years old, and both tall and uncoordinated for her age. She's not ready for hand brakes and a front derailleur, so I thought I'd rob the Nexus SG-7C22 wheel and 7-spd. shifter off of the Electra cruiser so she can have simple shifting and a coaster brake for the the first year on the bigger bike (she'll be moving up from 20" wheels). Is there a way to change the angle that the cable & housing meets the rear hub? It's interferring with the chain, and it'd be preferrable to have it aligned with the seatstay. All I can find online is an exploded parts diagram. No manual that describes how to rotate the cable angle up while keeping the flats of the axle in the same spot so the keyed washer will still fit in the vertical dropout. Can I adjust that, and if so, how? Thanks,
- Joe


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

mmm if your wheel slot in the drop out is long enough, you can try turning the locknuts - i.e: the locking bit looking up , it is safe, I have done so on my bike. - or if not swap them from side to side. 
I hope you get a better angle.


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

on a mountain bike you need the blue and green ones. (the 8R&L)


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

As stated above. you need different anti-rotation washers because the old bike and new bike have different dropouts:

Harris sells 'em, scroll to the middle of the page for section on anti-rotaton washers:
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-nexus.html

here's where you can find a service guide for that hub:
http://techdocs.shimano.com


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Fantastic! I didn't even know those were made, but that's exactly what I need. Thanks for the info, folks! WRT the Shimano tech docs page, all I could find for the SG-7C22 was an exploded diagram w/ part numbers; no service guide. Does another of the "near equivalent" hubs have an actual manual that'd be useful? Thx again; I'm ordering the washers today.
- Joe


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Any of those Nexus 7 speed coaster brake hub service guides should be very close. If you're looking to crack the Nexus open, try the hubstipping website:
http://hubstripping.wordpress.com/


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Before you buy new anti-rotation washers, try swapping them from one side to the other. That will result in a different angle that may or may not work. It's worth a try as it is free and easy.

Mark


----------

